# Anyone else ever used a Roland V mixer?



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I ran one of these all weekend.
http://www.sonicstate.com/news/shownews.cfm?newsid=5308

Wow.


Great system.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Never heard of it till now. I like the digital snake feature, everything else looks like the standard digital mixer fare.

Any Idea on what they cost in Candian Dollars?

Did you use it outdoors? If so, could you see the LCD screen?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Never heard of it till now. I like the digital snake feature, everything else looks like the standard digital mixer fare.
> 
> Any Idea on what they cost in Candian Dollars?
> 
> Did you use it outdoors? If so, could you see the LCD screen?



I was told the cost of the board and snake was in the neighborhood of $20K CAD.

It was outdoors. The display wasn't worth a $hit until evening. Then it was fantastic.

The sound was very good.

I prefer analog.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> I read the reports of them last year, I didn't realize they were in the field until Friday when Rob Dallaway told me you were using one.
> 
> There is a monitor system out there, (the name escapes me) that sends 16 tracks to small mixers in the control of each musician. They can set their own mix for their in-ears with them. All of the cable is CAT5.


You probably found out I was using a completely unfamiliar board before I did. I found out when I arrived to set up.

Nevertheless, I'm quite happy with the results I achieved over the weekend and so far feedback (sic) has been overwhelmingly positive.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I was told the cost of the board and snake was in the neighborhood of $20K CAD.
> 
> It was outdoors. The display wasn't worth a $hit until evening. Then it was fantastic.
> 
> ...


 
I don't mind digital, but I always have the 'can't see the display' outdoors issue which can be pretty tragic.

At $20K it seems overpriced though, I can't imagine paying an extra twelve grant just to get rid of the snake...

Also, do you have any idea if you can run a digital lighting desk down that digital snake, or do you need to run a seperate lighting line?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I don't mind digital, but I always have the 'can't see the display' outdoors issue which can be pretty tragic.
> 
> At $20K it seems overpriced though, I can't imagine paying an extra twelve grant just to get rid of the snake...
> 
> Also, do you have any idea if you can run a digital lighting desk down that digital snake, or do you need to run a seperate lighting line?


Well it was a 48 channel Cat 5 snake, 300 feet long, but I'm sorry to say this is not my realm of knowledge so I can't comment on whether a lighting desk can share he snake.

As for the price, it's just heresay on my part but that's the number I heard repeatedly from the provider.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

well, in my experience, roland has tried many times to crack the live mixer market, and has failed completely every time. their PA boxes were horrible, too.. if they're taking another stab at it, i'll have to take a peek, but i have a hard time believing they're going to give much worry to their competition...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

suttree said:


> well, in my experience, roland has tried many times to crack the live mixer market, and has failed completely every time. their PA boxes were horrible, too.. if they're taking another stab at it, i'll have to take a peek, but i have a hard time believing they're going to give much worry to their competition...


Maybe not, but I assure you this was no toy.

Personally I don't like the whole idea of multi function controls. Give me one knob, one function and I'll make changes MUCH quicker. Live music is real time. Those things belong in the studio IMO. I believe you should be paying attention to what's going on on the stage and not scrolling through menus.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> My brother in law uses the Yamaha digital consoles, and has for years. 90% of the menu flipping is done in the set up mode, and now most of that 90% can take place in the shop, even before you get to the job.
> 
> Once you have the menu levels memorized, and it doesn't take long when you use the console for hours daily, the system becomes second nature.
> 
> ...



I can adapt. It was clear to me after some twenty hours on that one that there are some very convenient features and huge processing power.

Still, at this point in my development as a sound guy I'm still learning the analog stuff. I like the what you see is what you get aspect of the conventional boards.


----------

